# Call Signs



## dh101

Does Anyone know of any good/cool call signs. This is just for fun, if you know any or have a favourite post em here. 


_Edit to fix thread title spelling_


----------



## Burrows

Bunnylover 3 - 2


----------



## mariomike

“1-Adam-12 requesting code 7,” 
"Negative, 1-Adam-12, standby for call.”


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Warhammer
Showstopper
Gateway
Football
Ranger-1


----------



## Loachman

Loachman - but it's taken.


----------



## Gunner98

"Rampart, this is Squad 51".
"Go ahead 51".


----------



## Franko

Car Ram-rod.     ;D

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Car 54, where are you?


----------



## mariomike

recceguy said:
			
		

> Car 54, where are you?



"There's a holdup in the Bronx. Brooklyn's broken out in fights. There's a traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights. There's a scout troop short a child. Kruschev's due at Idlewild. Car 54, Where Are You?"


----------



## JSR OP

I always liked the daily changing callsigns/
Romeo Two Delta Two
Charlie tree Papa Oscar
One two Six Niner
Romeo Gulf Six Eight
One Two Foxtrot Uniform


----------



## Teflon

PBR60 (the Patrol Boat-River in Apocalypse Now)


----------



## Journeyman

Teflon said:
			
		

> PBR60 (the Patrol Boat-River in Apocalypse Now)


Wasn't its callsign "Street Gang" -- as in, when the B52s are enroute, "PBR Street Gang, this is Almighty..."?


----------



## ex-Sup

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> "Rampart, this is Squad 51".
> "Go ahead 51".


 :rofl: I just looked this up on Youtube because I couldn't recall the name of the show I would watch when I was around 4. Ah, the memories...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiiRKWXQGP4


----------



## Blackadder1916

Of course this will date me even earlier, but it was probably the first widespread portrayal of radio comms to TV audiences.

"21-50 to headquarters!" . . . . . "Ten-four"


----------



## mariomike

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> "21-50 to headquarters!" . . . . . "Ten-four"



Before the pretty boys on CHPs in glorious black and white. It had a strong influence on me because of its highway safety message. That more Americans were being slaughtered on the highway every single year than in all the years of the war in Vietnam. 
"Leave your blood at the Red Cross, not on the highway!"
http://www.highwaypatroltv.com/vidcaps.shtml


----------



## mariomike

"Signal 30". They showed it to us at CFB Borden in 1972. "Wheels of Tragedy", "Mechanised Death", and others.


----------



## dh101

Whiplash
T-Bag
Widowmaker
Misfire


----------



## Teflon

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wasn't its callsign "Street Gang" -- as in, when the B52s are enroute, "PBR Street Gang, this is Almighty..."?



Might have been their nick named used but I fairly certain the actual c/s was PBR60. I the end I would put money on either.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Ram-rod



Not the best idea on the open radio waves....


Good callsigns I used...

Bandit
Dragon
Rutt
Zulus
Jedis
Chargers
Moose
Slayers
Dogs
Outlaws
Cowboys

Others I thought were cool

Hitman
Murder
Nightmare

Others I tought were gay not cool

Apache
Apache Chief


----------



## Loachman

Heard a callsign on the radio in KAF on a couple of nights - Booyah. I never did find out who or what it was.

Azrael - the Islamic angel of death - was another good one: OH58Ds.


----------



## Franko

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Not the best idea on the open radio waves....



You never watched "Supertroopers" have you?     :

Regards


----------



## SupersonicMax

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> You never watched "Supertroopers" have you?     :
> 
> Regards



I did!  But it means something else in the operational world


----------



## Acer Syrup

I know this thread is just for fun, but when I was Ops Staff for a CSTC it was huge decision. hahah I know, but it was your name for the year.

It took me awhile, but I came up with Joker. Kinda like Private Joker from the movie Full Metal Jacket.

Maverick and Iceman also very common names used.


----------



## Burrows

Golf Oscar Delta


----------



## NL_engineer

Banchie Warrior 4-5 (well it is an actual call sign of an American Helo)


----------



## mariomike

Hawaii 5-0:
"Book him, Danno. Murder one."


----------



## Loachman

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Banchie Warrior 4-5 (well it is an actual call sign of an American Helo)



"Banshee", actually, as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee

I don't think that they had "woman of the fairy mounds" or "the banshee chiefly appears in one of three guises: a young woman, a stately matron or a raddled old hag" (I've never thought of Kiowas as "stately", but they are rather elegant for instruments of lethality) in mind when they began their callsign-picking exercise, but "omen of death" and "Although not always seen, her mourning call is heard, usually at night when someone is about to die" are appropriate.


----------



## mariomike

"Checkmate King-2, This is White Rook, Over…"


----------



## NL_engineer

Loachman said:
			
		

> "Banshee", actually, as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee
> 
> I don't think that they had "woman of the fairy mounds" or "the banshee chiefly appears in one of three guises: a young woman, a stately matron or a raddled old hag" (I've never thought of Kiowas as "stately", but they are rather elegant for instruments of lethality) in mind when they began their callsign-picking exercise, but "omen of death" and "Although not always seen, her mourning call is heard, usually at night when someone is about to die" are appropriate.



Thanks, I wasn't able to search, as my connection is slooooooooooooow.  We are just lucky to have internet.


----------



## WrenchBender

Loachman said:
			
		

> Heard a callsign on the radio in KAF on a couple of nights - Booyah. I never did find out who or what it was.



The little grey single engine jobs (with pilots). A few more from the KAF Flight Line:
Cave Dweller
Frankenstein
King Kong
Trash
Velcro
Ramit
Lanyard
Stampede
Fang
Daddy
Ouzo
Cynic
Rascal
Urchin
Torque

WrenchBender (C/S MapleLeaf 1)


----------



## Cleared Hot

Teaching ECAS procedures to a couple of female medics about two years ago I told them to pick their own call signs, without a second's hesitation they came up with CANDY STRIPER.  The pilot almost choked when they came up on freq.

Our SLAYER / RAMPAGE call signs are still pretty good.  One of the worst was a USMC harrier sqn - LADY ACE.


----------



## Loachman

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> A few more from the KAF Flight Line:



Bone (B1B) - who, in the words of one of my peers "paid way too much for their synthetic aperture radar" when they insisted that three dogs wandering down the road one night was a motorcycle driving erratically; that became a standing joke.

Dude - F15E.

Vapour - Brit Harrier.


----------



## Cleared Hot

Speaking of B1B - one I was controlling in '05 had the most appropriate call sign - DEATH.


----------



## Pat_Y

I was flying a few days ago and there was an f-18 with the call sign nightmare.  ;D


----------



## rampage800

Heres a few more callsigns I've heard on the UHF/VHF nets 

Scalp
Dealer
Inmate
Warden
Mako
Baja
Dagger
Broadway (not as cool)
Shocker
Matrix
Rattler
Primal
Anarchy
Spad
Cheetah


----------



## Loachman

Two Reaper or Predator callsigns that I heard were Gabby and Phingston, or something like that. I have no clue why they picked either, but perhaps the latter was the closest to Sphincter that they could get away with.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Had an SSM once, call sign BLACK BETTY,  because he never got off of his air mattress in the field.


----------



## aesop081

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Had an SSM once, call sign BLACK BETTY,  because he never got off of his air mattress in the field.


Kat.....you remember the SSM we had in 15 back in 1999 ?

Callsign "Hamburgler"


----------



## LineJumper

Heard in '92, Disco Charlie


----------



## Fawkes

BAT-21 Bravo   :camo:


----------



## VIChris

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> I know this thread is just for fun, but when I was Ops Staff for a CSTC it was huge decision. hahah I know, but it was your name for the year.
> 
> It took me awhile, but I came up with Joker. Kinda like Private Joker from the movie Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> Maverick and Iceman also very common names used.



You may as well go with the whole gang, and add in Viper, Jester, Slider, Hollywood, Goose, Wolfman, Merlin, Mustang, Cougar, Stinger and Ghostrider.

"Maverick: Tower, this is Ghostrider requesting a flyby. 
Air Boss Johnson: That's a negative Ghost rider, the pattern is full. "


----------



## Kat Stevens

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Kat.....you remember the SSM we had in 15 back in 1999 ?
> 
> Callsign "Hamburgler"



RJ Sp**n*r, he was Sqn Ops guy.


----------

